# HOSPICE CARE NEEDED



## whisperg (Feb 5, 2008)

There is a 10 month old black shepherd puppy who is in need of hospice care. Callie's owner had decided to euthanize her due to hip problems. The veterinarian felt the dog could grow out of this issue and the owner signed over the dog. She is now in rescue but in a kennel enviroment. Last week they found out she is in renal failure, which is quite rare for a dog of this age. The veterinarian has given Callie 6-12 months to live. It breaks everyones heart because she is such a sweet girl. They would like her to live out the rest of her life in the comforts of a home type enviroment. 

Does anyone know of a person or organization that specfically does hospice care? I found one organization but they're located in Canada. This rescue is in PA but is open to all suggestions. They would continue to pay all costs for care.

Any help would be appreciated!

Gretchen


----------



## okict (Nov 22, 2008)

Can you get pics of the pup? That would help greatly.


----------



## okict (Nov 22, 2008)

Sorry edit time expired:

I rescured a pup at 10 weeks old and found out at 5 months of age he had renal failure and is only expected to live to age 2 (at the most) and he is 18 months now. His quality of life is excellent and he is living life large and spoiled rotten. I wouldn't change anything about him. He is such a sweetheart.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Did you try Paw Prints Dog Sancturary and Canine Corp???
They take dogs of last resort and military personell dogs.

They are in Shermans Dale, Pa near Harrisburg
717-789-3236


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Where at in PA?


----------



## whisperg (Feb 5, 2008)

They are right outside of Philadelphia. I'll take pictures today and post tonight.

Okict: Thanks for the encouragement. 

Corette: I totally forgot about this place. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There is food and renal support that can be given which may improve the length and quality of this pup's life. See here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post934436

I wonder if some fundraising can be done to establish a fund to support this pup? Wish I could take the pup but my seniors won't allow any more animals right now.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

My last hospice dog (JayDee from SC on this board) was only supposed to live a couple of months and we will be coming up on four years this May. He is an old slow guy now, but he is hanging in there. No one told him he was supposed to kick the bucket back in 2005.

If I did not have JD I would take her. I will throw a note out to our volunteer group and see if anyone has any ideas. Sometimes you never know when someone will pop out of the woodwork and surprise you!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I'd love to take her to "Chimo's Vet" and see what he thinks. I am afraid that 10 months might be too old to add into the girly Paq or I would..... Alas I am on the wrong side of the State to find out.

Any ideas what caused the renal failure?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I had three dogs that were "hospice care" and did not know. One of them was not supposed to make the trip and lived nearly three years with DM that was pretty advanced to start with. They spent several good yeaqrs with me.


----------



## whisperg (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the great link of information Ruth I will pass it on. Rebel, I'll check what stage of Renal failure she's in, would love to have the hope she would live a longer life. Lea, thanks for putting the word out to your volunteers.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Can you please PM me the contact information for the rescue that is helping this dog. We have a volunteer who has expressed an interest in helping.

The dog would need to be able to get along well with other dogs and the volunteer also wants reassurance that she would not have to pay the veterinary costs for this dog. She works at an animal hospital so she could get good discounts for the services.

Thanks,

Lea


----------



## whisperg (Feb 5, 2008)

Have her contact me at [email protected] with her phone number. I'll be at the rescue/shelter on Tuesday and can pass everything onto them so they can contact her. 

Callie is very dog & people friendly.

Thank you so much


----------



## jasaville (Jan 21, 2009)

Gretchen, saw your note through the Virginia GSR posting. I may be able to help. Do you still need a home for this girl? Tell me more and bear with me. I am new to this web-site and hopefully won't have any trouble navigating. If all else fails and for some reason you don't get a reply, please e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## okict (Nov 22, 2008)

Has this pup found a home yet?


----------

